# Goals for 2011??



## BittyBee (Jul 21, 2010)

I was wondering what kind of goals y'all have for your bee yard(s) this year??

I hope to increase my number of hives from 5 to 10 or more and get the bee yard to the point where it is at least paying for itself. Simple goals, I know, but I am a simple gal.


----------



## FishOil (Apr 2, 2010)

I'm going to try to start keeping bees this year. I think I have the wife talked into it. :happy: A friend of mine is also going to start this year. He has several plum, apple, & pear trees that the bees will love. I need to get the bees ordered and get the hives built. 

I'll probably order from Walter Kelly and I'm thinking about driving to pick them up, that way I can get them quicker than shipping and it would make a nice day trip. 


FishOil


----------



## farmerstac (Mar 16, 2005)

I too am thinking about starting a hive or two. I plan on attending a local bee keeping club later this month.


----------



## indypartridge (Oct 26, 2004)

FishOil said:


> I'm going to try to start keeping bees this year.


I'm sure you'll find beekeeping to be an enjoyable addiction. I recommend getting involved with a local beekeeping club. Clubs often offer beginning beekeeping classes and are great places to find mentors and get connected to nearby beekeepers. 
http://www.tnbeekeepers.org/locals.htm
Much of beekeeping is location-specific, so the local guys can provide valuable direction on what beekeeping practices work best in your area. They can also help direct you to reputable, local suppliers of bees & equipment.


----------



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

To increase from what makes it thru the winter hopefully 100% to 150 colonies. Not going to worry about honey production this coming year so much just increaseing colony numbers.

 Al


----------



## FishOil (Apr 2, 2010)

indypartridge said:


> I'm sure you'll find beekeeping to be an enjoyable addiction.


Just what I need, another thing to be addicted to. :smiley-laughing013:


FishOil


----------



## Michael W. Smith (Jun 2, 2002)

I just got back into bees last year, so my goal for this year is to have my one hive make it through the winter, and I'm hoping to catch up to 2 swarms to increase the number of hives.

Bittybee - a nice goal to have the hives pay for themselves! For the veterans here - does it ever get to that point?


----------



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

With the right location and marketing it can on a small scale pay for it's self. 
Will you get rich? NO.
Will you make a profit? Maybe see above.


 Al


----------



## AverageJo (Sep 24, 2010)

I'm certainly hoping the majority of my 5 hives make it through this winter. I'll then try capturing swarms and splitting any healthy hives to increase to 10 hives this year. I'm also going to try having the bees fill out their own frames. Langstrough frame with wires for guidance. The girls really messed up the frames with plastic inserts, so I'm taking out the plastic and putting in a starter strip and then placing it between two good frames as a guide for them.

Last year I got numerous calls for extractions from houses, trees and the like, but I didn't have a bee vac. That's one of my to-dos this winter. Build a bee-vac!


----------



## marinemomtatt (Oct 8, 2006)

So far our goal is to get through Winter without losing all our hives, we're down one already. We're not too heartbroken over this one loss, since it was a VERY aggressive hive!
Another goal is NOT to have so many swarms. We started the season with two established colonies and two new packages, one package swarmed right away and between the two established colonies SIX swarms were thrown, most of which we caught in the act. We went into Winter with 6 colonies.


----------



## roneil76 (Dec 11, 2006)

my goal this year is to study and get a better idea of all that is involved. I've always wanted a hive but I dont have any answers when the concern questions arise from my wife. Not bad mouthing my wife. she's always been my biggest supporter. But, they are bees and all. So, with my limited knowledge it is tough to sell them as more. 

So 2011 = Learn, learn, learn.


----------



## Durandal (Aug 19, 2007)

60 colonies going into October of 2011.


----------



## rdhdstpchild (Jul 13, 2009)

Expanding from 1 to 4 hives! Split between here & my parents homestead. :sing:


----------



## BittyBee (Jul 21, 2010)

Very nice goals all!! Technically we only have 4 hives right now...and a bee tree. So I suppose I should've said increase 4-8 and cut one out of a tree! I hope to do enough cut outs and trap outs to have 10-15 hives going into next winter. But before I get too anxious I have to clean and organize all the bee gear. 

roneil76, even if you get bees and keep them for several years, there is always more to learn!! 

I hope y'all meet all your goals and have a good year either way!!!


----------



## 6e (Sep 10, 2005)

I know the guys goals are to do lots of splits and get more honey than they did last year. My goal is to try and not be afraid of them.


----------



## BittyBee (Jul 21, 2010)

That's a good goal 6e! 

I was 14 when we got our bees and mama was scared to death of the things! But she went through the beekeeping classes with me, and into the hives with me, and she is just fine with them now. 

Did you know that when you are scared your body puts off a pheromone that the bees can smell? Only, they take it as a threat and will sting in defense! If you can remain calm, tho', you might notice how the bees would behave differently around you. It makes all the difference.


----------



## 6e (Sep 10, 2005)

Thanks. My husband is buying me one of those Ultra Breeze bee suits. And then I'll probably wear a ton of clothes under that. I went out once with the guys last summer and they let me sort of get into the calmest hive they have, but I was still petrified. I tried to remain calm. I'm not afraid of them when they're up here around my flowers, but deathly afraid of them in the hive.


----------



## Michael Bush (Oct 26, 2008)

There is no point in buying an Ultra Breeze to wear a ton of clothes under it... the point is the ventilation. I just wear a pair of shorts under it and nothing else... but you could were a little more... It is as sting proof as they come with nothing under it.


----------



## BjornBee (Jan 17, 2011)

Goals...

Be ready to start grafting as soon as the weather permits.

Be better organized.

Get my bees ready for winter sooner than this past year.

Clean out my garage to make my wife happy.


----------

